# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Microsoft Windows  > Microsoft Windows for professionals  >  What you need to know about the registry

## XP user

Windows registry information for advanced users 
How to back up and restore the registry in Windows XP and Windows Vista 
Windows Registry 
Windows Registry + Guide
A registry guide for beginners 

Paul

----------

